# Up date on the Gladwin Manbeast Terrorizes Property owner.



## Enigma

I went out to my property to check on my food plot that was planted two weeks ago.So i was walking along the edge of the food plot. I did notice one thing this day I didn't see or hear and animals or birds witch was strange. I got near the corner where the food plot ended at the woods. And found a big pile of crap and it was a huge pile of crap it looked fresh, I poke at it with a stick to see what ever made this what it might have been eating there was hair in it and white piece in it to maybe pieces of bone I don't know.As i was doing this about 50 ft from me or less I heard that same scream or yell, It startled me a little I might of jump but only a little. But the woods is so thick you cant see 10 feet in front of you.Some thing ran off in front of me and it was close and it was big it made alot of noise as it ran away throw the woods and i did a about face and walked maybe alittle fast back to my truck and left. I had no weapons with me. From now on im carrying a gun out there all the time.This is my second incounter with what ever this is in less than a year.I dont like it.:rant:


----------



## topgun47

Enigma said:


> I went out to my property to check on my food plot that was planted two weeks ago.So i was walking along the edge of the food plot. I did notice one thing this day I didn't see or hear and animals or birds witch was strange. I got near the corner where the food plot ended at the woods. And found a big pile of crap and it was a huge pile of crap it looked fresh,* I poke at it with a stick to see what ever made this what it might have been eating there was hair in it and white piece in it to maybe pieces of bone I don't know*.As i was doing this about 50 ft from me or less I heard that same scream or yell, It startled me a little I might of jump but only a little. But the woods is so thick you cant see 10 feet in front of you.Some thing ran off in front of me and it was close and it was big it made alot of noise as it ran away throw the woods and i did a about face and walked maybe alittle fast back to my truck and left. I had no weapons with me. From now on im carrying a gun out there all the time.This is my second incounter with what ever this is in less than a year.I dont like it.:rant:


You should have gave it the taste test. Bigfeets have a distinct scat flavor, I've been told (personally, I've never seen or tasted any). It was compared to the flavor of a cross between owl snot and **** puke.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

One of your neighbors has been hearing some pretty strange stuff out there too from what I understand.


----------



## anonymous21

I heard from a guy, who knew a guy, who's second cousin Skeeter had one run out in front of his truck coming home late from the bar one night. Said he thought it was on purpose cause when he went back the next day to get his truck out of the ditch all his beer and jerky was missing from his truck. The guy said he thinks the only reason he got away was cause as soon as he hit the tree he started givin the squach call so as to confuse them:SHOCKED::SHOCKED:


----------



## Petronius

topgun47 said:


> You should have gave it the taste test. Bigfeets have a distinct scat flavor, I've been told (personally, I've never seen or tasted any). It was compared to the flavor of a cross between owl snot and **** puke.


He needs to give it a good sniff too. I heard from a sasquatch hunter that if it smells like roses, it is definitely from a female.


----------



## Magnet

anonymous21 said:


> I heard from a guy, who knew a guy, who's second cousin Skeeter had one run out in front of his truck coming home late from the bar one night. Said he thought it was on purpose cause when he went back the next day to get his truck out of the ditch all his beer and jerky was missing from his truck. The guy said he thinks the only reason he got away was cause as soon as he hit the tree he started givin the squach call so as to confuse them:SHOCKED::SHOCKED:


I know Skeeter. This is a true story but it wasn't actually Skeeter, it was Skeeter's neighbor.


----------



## DFJISH

Much more likely a carnivorous cow that what the OP suggested it might be. Hence the post and the pile of poop are both !!!


----------



## fishdip

You would scream to if you pooped bone fragments!


----------



## Enigma

All I call say, Is it happen.And its not a cow or a Bull. It might not ever happen again i dont know but I wish what ever it is, It would move on.


----------



## 2508speed

Enigma said:


> All I call say, Is it happen.And its not a cow or a Bull. It might not ever happen again i dont know but I wish what ever it is, It would move on.


What are you planting in your food plot?


----------



## Enigma

Corn.I think I know where your going with this so Ill beat you to the punch. Peanuts for his sh$$. Right


----------



## 2508speed

Enigma said:


> Corn.I think I know where your going with this so Ill beat you to the punch. Peanuts for his sh$$. Right


Nope, not at all. I was thinking more of a clay loomis soil that would promote earthworms. Then moles would be there eating the earthworms. Hense the white bone matter in the dung piles. Squatch loves moles.


----------



## Enigma

Its clay soil there.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser

Did you get a picture of the evidence? or get a sample to send in for a DNA test?

I believe that those searching for Big Foot shows would love to have some fresh evidence.


----------



## MERGANZER

Is there a BS forum we could move this thread too? 

Ganzer


----------



## Enigma

Like I said before I ready don't know what this animals is thats makeing these yell's or screams or that took the crap . The reason I said bigfoot was because when we first hear it my son said its bigfoot because it sound like some of the screams and yells you hear on finding bigfoot.As far as the person how calls this bs come say to my face.Im tell you people on here what happen im not trying to pump you full of sunshine.If you think its BS then dont read this.Other wise be quit. I think there people who want to hear or know about this with open mine not closed like a steel trap.


----------



## U D

Probably a coyote, a bear, or a large Cat. Although Cats typically bury their scat.


----------



## topgun47

Do you have any firemen hunters around you? I do. They tend to hoot and holler and scream, slam doors, shoot guns, yell, and make all kinds of noise, right before they go out to hunt no more than 50 feet away from their deer camp. They must be fine hunters though, how else could you explain 7 hunters on ten acres every year without a single "hunting accident" that I'm aware of (although some years there appears to be freshly dug spots in the shape of rectangles, about 3 x 6 feet near their property line). They often boast that they can get more deer with their truck coming back from the bar, than you can with a gun. 

Sometimes I can hear loud grunting, which is what I think they do prior to depositing their scat. The grunts and moans I hear on taco night at the bar, are absolutely blood-curdling. You should hear the commotion going on in their camp after they get back from the bar at night. But that's another story, for another day.


----------



## gillcommander

Smallmouth Chaser said:


> Did you get a picture of the evidence? or get a sample to send in for a DNA test?
> 
> I believe that those searching for Big Foot shows would love to have some fresh evidence.


I hate "Finding Bigfoot"... they never find one. I think on the series finale they will reveal that Bobo is actually a sasquatch! Goonie Googoo!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Copper15

MERGANZER said:


> Is there a BS forum we could move this thread too?
> 
> Ganzer


Seems like this thread and ones simalar should be moved to the Non-game animal, plants,.... section before someone in a Gilly suit gets shot.


----------



## topgun47

gillcommander said:


> I hate "Finding Bigfoot"... they never find one. I think on the series finale they will reveal that Bobo is actually a sasquatch! Goonie Googoo!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Don't be too sure................When the team visited the Gladwin area, Bobo's boss guy said that there was definite evidence of Squaches in the area. Using the word "definite" is pretty strong in my opinion. Bobo even went as far as saying that the area seemed "Squachie". What further proof does anyone really need?


----------



## topgun47

Copper15 said:


> Seems like this thread and ones simalar should be moved to the Non-game animal, plants,.... section before someone in a Gilly suit gets shot.


We better wait on the non-game thing. Rumors have it that the DNR wants to start selling Squatch licenses, since they reckon there's more Squatches in Michigan than the deer that they are supposedly managing.


----------



## Copper15

topgun47 said:


> We better wait on the non-game thing. Rumors have it that the DNR wants to start selling Squatch licenses, since they reckon there's more Squatches in Michigan than the deer that they are supposedly managing.


:lol: Before we know it the DNR will start selling UFO tags also. Until they sell either I think they should be put in the non game section.

I don't think big foots exist. I named my boat Sasquatch because I'm always messing with it. My buddies last name sounds a lot like Mafia so we came up with the bowfishing team name of Sasquatch Mafia:coolgleam. We thought is sounded really *******/gangster and had a good ring to it:lol:.


----------



## 2508speed

Copper15 said:


> Seems like this thread and ones simalar should be moved to the Non-game animal, plants,.... section before someone in a Gilly suit gets shot.


Everyone who hunts the Gladwin area know better than to wear a Gilly suit.


----------



## Waz_51

A guy has an experience in the woods that he wants to share because he simply cannot explain it and you guys do nothing except bash and ridicule him... If you have nothing positive to add to the discussion, why do you even bother replying to it?


----------



## 2508speed

X2 Was!


----------



## Copper15

Waz_51 said:


> A guy has an experience in the woods that he wants to share because he simply cannot explain it and you guys do nothing except bash and ridicule him... If you have nothing positive to add to the discussion, why do you even bother replying to it?


I don't mind if people post these experiences on this website one bit! I just don't get why anyone would post about a "Manbeast" thread in the hunting section. Seams like it was already known to be a non game animal. Thats all Maybe it's just the MI Hunters Safety Instructor coming out of me:rant:.


----------



## 2508speed

Copper15 said:


> I don't mind if people post these experiences on this website one bit! I just don't get why anyone would post about a "Manbeast" thread in the hunting section. Seams like it was already known to be a non game animal. Thats all Maybe it's just the MI Hunters Safety Instructor coming out of me:rant:.


Scroll down the page a little. You need to catch up.


----------



## Copper15

2508speed said:


> Scroll down the page a little. You need to catch up.


I read every post on this tread. If this thread was titled "Need help identifying animal" it wouldn't turn into a bash fest as quick:lol:.


----------



## 2508speed

Sorry. I meant for you to scroll down to the other thread about 8 threads down. Thank you for teachin hunters safety.


----------



## anonymous21

Enigma said:


> Like I said before I ready don't know what this animals is thats makeing these yell's or screams or that took the crap . The reason I said bigfoot was because when we first hear it my son said its bigfoot because it sound like some of the screams and yells you hear on finding bigfoot.As far as the person how calls this bs come say to my face.Im tell you people on here what happen im not trying to pump you full of sunshine.If you think its BS then dont read this.Other wise be quit. I think there people who want to hear or know about this with open mine not closed like a steel trap.


Frankly I thought your threads about the man beast were put up as a gag . But if your really hearing things you cant identify that's not uncommon. There are a lot of animals that can let out what sounds like a scream, yell or moan when startled. Not just cats or birds. But I've heard it come from dogs ,goats , pigs and cows. Not to mention the wind over an old fence post, or tree hollow. The wind blowing thru branches can sound like whispering voices .

As for the pile of dung it was most likely a bear. Could also be escaped livestock or lost large dog. They get out there and start eating things they shouldn't , get an upset stomach and you see all kinds of odd stuff come out.

As for the movement in the brush, it could be anything , I've jumped turkey that made it sound like a semi was going thru the woods.

As for taking a gun with you next time, there's nothing wrong about protecting yourself, but don't be to quick to shoot, no bind shots into brush, you could end up shooting a neighbor or wandering vagrant, or lost dog.

I worked as a field hand for quite a few years and spent many more in the woods hunting or fishing and most of the weird stuff I encountered usually got explained away in the end.

Next time you hear or see something odd just stop watch and listen and maybe you can figure this out.


----------



## Copper15

2508speed said:


> Sorry. I meant for you to scroll down to the other thread about 8 threads down. Thank you for teachin hunters safety.


I read the other thread also and think the same of it. The other one has more bashing than serious posts. I don't get why anyone would think a new thread about it would be any different.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Yeah, all the posts about the "bigfoots at so and so bar", "cougars" and what my "nephews brothers uncle's friend" saw get old pretty quick. I can tell you this, the Enigma is a buddy of mine and he called me from the woods right after this incident and I can tell you he was pretty shaken up. He is a big guy and has served in combat and is not the easily frightened type. I have hunted that area too for several years and never had anything happen like this except for a deep grunt type noise last year, don't know what that was.


----------



## topgun47

Enigma said:


> All I call say, Is it happen.And its not a cow or a Bull. It might not ever happen again i dont know but I wish what ever it is, It would move on.


If you're truly serious, I'm sorry for being facetious.

I've got 40 acres in Northern Clare, a mile west of M-18 which is the Gladwin western boundary line. Strange noises do happen in the woods at night, and when they do, sometimes a person's mind races to try and identify what is making the noise. After all, you may be alone, maybe unarmed. If the sound is one you are not familiar with, it can be downright scary. I'm sure it's happened to most of us who spend time in the dense woods alone at night. What part of Gladwin are you hearing these noises? I know there are many dense swamps in Gladwin near me. No telling what lives out there. Just always carry a handgun, I do, day AND night when I'm there.


----------



## thegospelisgood

Fischer cat?

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DFJISH

anonymous21 said:


> Frankly I thought your threads about the man beast were put up as a gag . But if your really hearing things you cant identify that's not uncommon. There are a lot of animals that can let out what sounds like a scream, yell or moan when startled. Not just cats or birds. But I've heard it come from dogs ,goats , pigs and cows. Not to mention the wind over an old fence post, or tree hollow. The wind blowing thru branches can sound like whispering voices .
> 
> As for the pile of dung it was most likely a bear. Could also be escaped livestock or lost large dog. They get out there and start eating things they shouldn't , get an upset stomach and you see all kinds of odd stuff come out.
> 
> As for the movement in the brush, it could be anything , I've jumped turkey that made it sound like a semi was going thru the woods.
> 
> As for taking a gun with you next time, there's nothing wrong about protecting yourself, but don't be to quick to shoot, no bind shots into brush, you could end up shooting a neighbor or wandering vagrant, or lost dog.
> 
> I worked as a field hand for quite a few years and spent many more in the woods hunting or fishing and most of the weird stuff I encountered usually got explained away in the end.
> 
> Next time you hear or see something odd just stop watch and listen and maybe you can figure this out.


Great reply. There are a whole range of natural explanations for unusual sights and sounds in the outdoors . Why do some people suggest, imply, or flat out declare that such events are the result of a giant hairy prehistoric beast? And you wonder why the joking and ridicule? *"Bigfoot, "Sasquatch," or whatever anyone chooses to call it, has had it's day under the scrutiny of legitimate research and science and has been dismissed as just another urban legend.* 
"Finding Bigfoot" was little more than a pseudo-scientific attempt by some attention seekers to persuade uneducated viewers that huge primates exist in the USA. Anyone with common sense probably got a headache from shaking their heads and rolling their eyes.  If "Finding Bigfoot" did anything, it showed the viewers how "believers" exaggerate, misinterpret, and distort naturally occurring events to support their own belief in the the existence of the non-existent.


----------



## Enigma

The first time it happen it was about 9:00 am during the youth hunt .Second time it happen was about 2:00 in the after noon.Ive been talking with some people from colorado and I told them about it they live in the mountains there . They seem to think its a mountain lion or cougar. But they did say these big cats bury there crap.They told me you wouldnt beleave the noise the big cats make.So maybe its a cougar i dont know. But one thing i do know is people been seeing alot of bears around. I dont know.The only reason I said bigfoot was when my son first heard it that what he said, because of the noise's on the begining of that show finding bigfoot.And he said dad thats one of the noise from that show finding bigfoot .What im telling you people is all true.Ive been in alot of crappy place when i was in the army ive never herd any thing like this.


----------



## junkman

Enigma said:


> The first time it happen it was about 9:00 am during the youth hunt .Second time it happen was about 2:00 in the after noon.Ive been talking with some people from colorado and I told them about it they live in the mountains there . They seem to think its a mountain lion or cougar. But they did say these big cats bury there crap.They told me you wouldnt beleave the noise the big cats make.So maybe its a cougar i dont know. But one thing i do know is people been seeing alot of bears around. I dont know.The only reason I said bigfoot was when my son first heard it that what he said, because of the noise's on the begining of that show finding bigfoot.And he said dad thats one of the noise from that show finding bigfoot .What im telling you people is all true.Ive been in alot of crappy place when i was in the army ive never herd any thing like this.


 Don't rule out feral pig.I have hunted them in FL and they make some prety scary sounds and do not move threw the woods quietly.Just some food for thought sence there are feral pigs in Gladwin county.


----------



## Big Skip

We have the technology to see our vehicles in our driveway from space. If squatch was real I would think we would have found them by know. Some of these ridiculous TV shows are making people believe weird things. If u here a weird sound out on the water....do u automatically think it's a mermaid?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DRR324

A good friend of mine has 5 trail cams on his property 4 miles NE of Gladwin. They have been getting numerous bear pics for a few years now.


----------



## Copper15

2508speed said:


> Stay tuned Canuck. I bet 5 bucks you are about to get a lecture from our resident Bigfoot thread Firearm Safety Instructor! He will not condone blindly firing shotguns into the bush.


I had watched it as was going to let their stupidity speak for itself. Their HD photos where vary blury:16suspect. Typical.


----------



## Waz_51

Internet bullying :thumbup:


----------



## 2508speed

Where is the bullying?


----------



## bowhunter19

Enigma said:


> The first time it happen it was about 9:00 am during the youth hunt .Second time it happen was about 2:00 in the after noon.Ive been talking with some people from colorado and I told them about it they live in the mountains there . They seem to think its a mountain lion or cougar. But they did say these big cats bury there crap.They told me you wouldnt beleave the noise the big cats make.So maybe its a cougar i dont know. But one thing i do know is people been seeing alot of bears around. I dont know.The only reason I said bigfoot was when my son first heard it that what he said, because of the noise's on the begining of that show finding bigfoot.And he said dad thats one of the noise from that show finding bigfoot .What im telling you people is all true.Ive been in alot of crappy place when i was in the army ive never herd any thing like this.



You never answered someone's question, why didn't you take the crap to the dnr or have it tested????


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

bowhunter19 said:


> You never answered someone's question, why didn't you take the crap to the dnr or have it tested????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Dude, who the hell is going to stop and pick up a pile of crap when you are being chased out of the woods by a giant manbeast?


----------



## Enigma

Never thought about having that done.There was some big very close to me really didnt cross my mine when it all went down.


----------



## Copper15

Enigma said:


> Never thought about having that done.There was some big very close to me really didnt cross my mine when it all went down.


Taking a picture of the poo with a common sized object (dollar bill, ball cap,...) would help identity what left it better also. I get you didn't have time when you heard the thing in the woods to snap a picture but go back next time with a buddy and/or a side arm (if you feel the need). Even the next day in good conditions won't change the size/general shape/ contents other than drying out some.

Its just in idea. I wouldn't know where to bring or send poo to.


----------



## Jager Pro

Something took a giant diarrhea crap on my deck, don't feel like cleaning it up so it's been sitting there for a few weeks now. I'm willing to be that the crap you found will still be there, I suggest taking a plastic bag with you though.


----------



## bowhunter19

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Dude, who the hell is going to stop and pick up a pile of crap when you are being chased out of the woods by a giant manbeast?



Well first off he wasn't chased and second why couldn't he go back a few hours later or the next day.... And come on now please tell me you don't really believe the non sense coming out of your mouth 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bowhunter19

Enigma said:


> Never thought about having that done.There was some big very close to me really didnt cross my mine when it all went down.



Oh alright I just wasn't sure, thanks for the reply. Maybe you'll get a trail cam pic one day to figure out what you saw 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

bowhunter19 said:


> Well first off he wasn't chased and second why couldn't he go back a few hours later or the next day.... And come on now please tell me you don't really believe the non sense coming out of your mouth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Lighten up dude and have a little chuckle. Sounds like someone's having a case of the Mondays on a Wednesday.


----------



## 2508speed

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Lighten up dude and have a little chuckle. Sounds like someone's having a case of the Mondays on a Wednesday.


He'll be a belieber some day or he wouldn't be here!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

I'm sure it is hard to keep your wits about you with a giant carnivorous bipedal hominid bearing down on you!


----------



## Enigma

bowhunter19 said:


> Oh alright I just wasn't sure, thanks for the reply. Maybe you'll get a trail cam pic one day to figure out what you saw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I have put 5 trail cams out.So its not like im not try to find out whats going on out there.So hopefully i get a photo of something. My son ask me the same thing why didnt i take a photo of the crap. But he did hear it before to so he does know theres some thing weird going on out there. Oh by the way go home and find where your wife hid your jar with your manhood in it. Don't be writing a check with your mouth you can't cash with your assets, calling people liers. I ment to put this on your other repley.Like I said before im not sitting here talking crap about this it happen.You dont like it, to bad dont read it then.


----------



## 2508speed

Sasquatch Lives said:


> I'm sure it is hard to keep your wits about you with a giant carnivorous bipedal hominid bearing down on you!


You would think they would have enough smarts to pick up their own droppings with a title like that. Only goes to prove that they are part human!


----------



## Copper15

Sasquatch Lives said:


> I'm sure it is hard to keep your wits about you with a giant carnivorous bipedal hominid bearing down on you!


"giant carnivorous bipedal hominid bearing" where did you see this in the post? He didn't get a good look at it and it took off away from him. If there is another bipedal great ape out there it would likely be omnivores so it could more easily find enough food to support such large animal. Otherwise it would look like a war zone out there. It would be like a small pack of wolves where out there. And that's if there is only one of them out there.


----------



## topgun47

2508speed said:


> You would think they would have enough smarts to pick up their own droppings with a title like that. Only goes to prove that they are part human!


Quite true, I almost never pick mine up.


----------



## MERGANZER

All this stuff is just too funny. All the tv shows looking for bigfoot etc. How many have they found so far? Oh but they are so close:lol:

Ganzer


----------



## SteelBender77

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/whitetail-365/watch-“the-hunted”-if-you-dare?src=SOC&dom=fb


----------



## wintrrun

Is there a store up in the gladwin area or does anyone know an online resource where I can purchase my Gladwin Manbeast tshirts and coffee mug?
Just would like to acquire them now before this thing goes viral.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Copper15 said:


> "giant carnivorous bipedal hominid bearing" where did you see this in the post? He didn't get a good look at it and it took off away from him. If there is another bipedal great ape out there it would likely be omnivores so it could more easily find enough food to support such large animal. Otherwise it would look like a war zone out there. It would be like a small pack of wolves where out there. And that's if there is only one of them out there.


The thread said "manbeast". A "man" is bipedal. Ever heard of a "beast" that ate friggin salads? So obviously it must be carnivorous........AND there were bones its it's pile, right? AND Enigma is obviously made of meat himself and the thing was clearly stalking him! What else could it have been?


----------



## Copper15

Sasquatch Lives said:


> The thread said "manbeast". A "man" is bipedal. Ever heard of a "beast" that ate friggin salads? So obviously it must be carnivorous........AND there were bones its it's pile, right? AND Enigma is obviously made of meat himself and the thing was clearly stalking him! What else could it have been?


Maybe you need to reread the original post. He said I didn't have a clue what it was. He called it "manbeast" based on his son saying it sounded like the sounds that they make on the show "Finding Bigfoot" (a show that non of the scientific community supports). Humans, bears, and a list other animals are mainly omnivores meaning they eat both animal and plant material including berries. K9s even eat grass if their stomach is upset.

You must spend little to no time out in the woods if you've never surprised an animal by walking near it:gaga:. It was likely a bear.

My wife is going for her PHD at NDU for biography research with a full scholarship. Right now she is researching breast cancer and breast cancer in the brain. I teach hunter's safety with her and both her parents. She gets pissed of at your and the "Finding Bigfoot" people's lack of any coherent scientific reasoning and lack of any hard evidence:lol:.


----------



## Copper15

Copper15 said:


> Maybe you need to reread the original post. He said I didn't have a clue what it was. He called it "manbeast" based on his son saying it sounded like the sounds that they make on the show "Finding Bigfoot" (a show that non of the scientific community supports). Humans, bears, and a list other animals are mainly omnivores meaning they eat both animal and plant material including berries. K9s even eat grass if their stomach is upset.
> 
> You must spend little to no time out in the woods if you've never surprised an animal by walking near it:gaga:. It was likely a bear.
> 
> My wife is going for her PHD at NDU for biography research with a full scholarship. Right now she is researching breast cancer and breast cancer in the brain. I teach hunter's safety with her and both her parents. She gets pissed of at your and the "Finding Bigfoot" people's lack of any coherent scientific reasoning and lack of any hard evidence:lol:.


biology not biography. Sorry for the confusion it might have caused. I didn't catch that my phone changed it.


----------



## bowhunter19

Enigma said:


> I have put 5 trail cams out.So its not like im not try to find out whats going on out there.So hopefully i get a photo of something. My son ask me the same thing why didnt i take a photo of the crap. But he did hear it before to so he does know theres some thing weird going on out there. Oh by the way go home and find where your wife hid your jar with your manhood in it. Don't be writing a check with your mouth you can't cash with your assets, calling people liers. I ment to put this on your other repley.Like I said before im not sitting here talking crap about this it happen.You dont like it, to bad dont read it then.




Well it was hard to make out what your trying to say because you type like a 5 year old with some of the worst broken English I have ever seen. BUT I'll try my best to address your message.
1st off I never said YOU were lying, if I did please show me where...
2nd- don't worry buddy I can cash all the checks I write. I'm not one of those internet tough guys that just yap over the computer so if you would like to sit down and have a beer or two I'd gladly oblige. 
Good luck with your quest 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Enigma

bowhunter19 said:


> Well first off he wasn't chased and second why couldn't he go back a few hours later or the next day.... And come on now please tell me you don't really believe the non sense coming out of your mouth
> 
> This is what sound like your calling me out. And not just me my son to.Because he was there the first time this happen.I have seen what a little spider monkey can do to a man, and there small so any thing ape like 6 times the size of a spider or bigger would be able to rip your arms off no problem and any other parts of your body.


----------



## topgun47

Copper15 said:


> Maybe you need to reread the original post. He said I didn't have a clue what it was. He called it "manbeast" based on his son saying it sounded like the sounds that they make on the show "Finding Bigfoot" (a show that non of the scientific community supports). Humans, bears, and a list other animals are mainly omnivores meaning they eat both animal and plant material including berries. K9s even eat grass if their stomach is upset.
> 
> You must spend little to no time out in the woods if you've never surprised an animal by walking near it:gaga:. It was likely a bear.
> 
> My wife is going for her PHD at NDU for biography research with a full scholarship. Right now she is researching breast cancer and *breast cancer in the brain.* I teach hunter's safety with her and both her parents. She gets pissed of at your and the "Finding Bigfoot" people's lack of any coherent scientific reasoning and lack of any hard evidence:lol:.


And you think posters to this thread are silly?


----------



## FREEPOP

I hope I can't get breast cancer of the brain by thinking of boobs  :lol:


----------



## triplelunger

Enigma said:


> bowhunter19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well first off he wasn't chased and second why couldn't he go back a few hours later or the next day.... And come on now please tell me you don't really believe the non sense coming out of your mouth
> 
> This is what sound like your calling me out. And not just me my son to.Because he was there the first time this happen.I have seen what a little spider monkey can do to a man, and there small so any thing ape like 6 times the size of a spider or bigger would be able to rip your arms off no problem and any other parts of your body.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really, really curious where and when you have seen a spider monkey tear into somebody. That's something I've recently added to my bucket list.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app
Click to expand...


----------



## Copper15

topgun47 said:


> And you think posters to this thread are silly?


Some are. My wife does actual research where her credibility and future work are a stake. She wouldn't give it a name like manbeast.


----------



## bill s

Are you sure it wasn't Oprah?


----------



## Enigma

triplelunger said:


> Enigma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really, really curious where and when you have seen a spider monkey tear into somebody. That's something I've recently added to my bucket list.
> When I was in the army. In panama. For JOTC means Jungle operation training center. There was a monkey it acted some what tame and one of the guys in my platoon thought he try to grab the monkey and the rest is history. The monkey was all over him nothing he could do to get it off him till it let him go and he was laying on the ground when the monkey was done it beat the crap out of him and bit him once or twice.those are bad little monkeys.
Click to expand...


----------



## Petronius




----------



## Copper15

I vary much believe a monkey or ape could tear a person a new one. If it is carnivorous stalking beast that could easily rip a person apart... why didn't it when it had the opportunity?:16suspect


----------



## topgun47

Copper15 said:


> Some are. My wife does actual research where her credibility and future work are a stake. She wouldn't give it a name like manbeast.


I hope your wife wasn't the genius that thought up the name "breast cancer of the brain" thingy.


----------



## Copper15

She would call it "breast cancer brain metastases".


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Copper15 said:


> My wife is going for her PHD at NDU for biography research with a full scholarship. Right now she is researching breast cancer and breast cancer in the brain. I teach hunter's safety with her and both her parents. She gets pissed of at your and the "Finding Bigfoot" people's lack of any coherent scientific reasoning and lack of any hard evidence:lol:.


Do they teach any classes down there about how to recognize a little tongue in cheek attempt at humor?


----------



## Copper15

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Do they teach any classes down there about how to recognize a little tongue in cheek attempt at humor?


I'm not sure... they are the Fighting Irish:lol:


----------



## topgun47

Copper15 said:


> I'm not sure... they are the Fighting Irish:lol:


Fighting Irish? Doesn't that sound like a stereotypical term that Political Correctness demands that we get rid of?

And why are they always fighting anyway? Does everyone there have these violent tendencies? And one last question, who are they fighting with?


----------



## micooner

After a few cold ones my irish family usually fight among themselves and anybody else that want to join in.


----------



## Copper15

I kind of thought it was because they where Catholic with an Irish background. They think they are fighting "the anti God"?:lol:


----------



## 2508speed

Let's keep it on subject here! No one said there is a Bigfoot religion. Jeesh!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Copper15 said:


> I'm not sure... they are the Fighting Irish:lol:


They didn't put up much of a fight against Bama a couple of years ago! 

I like the t-shirt idea. Maybe it could say "I hunted Gladwin Co. and SURVIVED!" with a pic of a hulking manbeast on it. Any other ideas?


----------



## 2508speed

I thought Notre Dame was afraid of all things in Michigan. Including our football teams. No one from ND would ever venture into Gladwin Co. Better tshirt would be- I'm from ND and afraid of Bigfoot.


----------



## Copper15

Sasquatch Lives said:


> They didn't put up much of a fight against Bama a couple of years ago!
> 
> I like the t-shirt idea. Maybe it could say "I hunted Gladwin Co. and SURVIVED!" with a pic of a hulking manbeast on it. Any other ideas?


Didn't NDU have like a 16-0 win streak last year before they through it away? They where ranked #1 in the country for most of the season. I don't watch much sports stuff anyways. I don't have time to with how much time I spend out in the woods and on the water:corkysm55.


----------



## Copper15

2508speed said:


> I thought Notre Dame was afraid of all things in Michigan. Including our football teams. No one from ND would ever venture into Gladwin Co. Better tshirt would be- I'm from ND and afraid of Bigfoot.


That should make it easy for the Sasquatch Mafia to take over then!:evilsmile


----------



## 2508speed

Copper15 said:


> Didn't NDU have like a 16-0 win streak last year before they through it away? They where ranked #1 in the country for most of the season. I don't watch much sports stuff anyways. I don't have time to with how much time I spend out in the woods and on the water:corkysm55.


Not to mention your Fire arm Instructor Buisness either! You might well mention to your next class about " The Man Beast". Especially if they are ND alumni and frequent the Gladwin area.


----------



## Copper15

2508speed said:


> Not to mention your Fire arm Instructor Buisness either! You might well mention to your next class about " The Man Beast". Especially if they are ND alumni and frequent the Gladwin area.


I don't have any sort of firearm Instructor Business at all. I do Hunter's Safety Classes 100% voluntary. I don't earn a penny from it. Never have. I'm not going to even mention a animal that has yet to be proven to exist with science in the class.


----------



## 2508speed

Copper15 said:


> I don't have any sort of firearm Instructor Business at all. I do Hunter's Safety Classes 100% voluntary. I don't earn a penny from it. Never have. I'm not going to even mention a animal that has yet to be proven to exist with science in the class.


Then why do you doubt the existence of the ManBeast? You came to this thread. We all respect and commend your voluntary contributions, but if you want to contribute to this thread, I believe you owe an apology to the OP. Admit it! If you did not have a slight belief of a ManBeast! You would not be here.


----------



## Copper15

MERGANZER said:


> Is there a BS forum we could move this thread too?
> 
> Ganzer


Speed I'm not the only one that thinks this is a BS thread. The bashing started well before came onto this thread. Without any science in the world we would still be thinking the world is flat. To many generations of people have lived and hunted in that area to have never found any sort of blood, hair, or one that has died:16suspect. Are you telling me that Manbeasts live for well over 200 years and never die:SHOCKED:? Time to wake up and stop dreaming. Based off how many postings where questioning it and bashing on the original manbeast thread I'm surprised he didn't post this one in a bigfoot searching site. 

The first post said he didn't see what the thing was. That leaves the options wide open for animals that are native and have been proven dead and alive like posted before bear.

Bring me a Manbeast skull and I'll vary happily stop!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Copper15 said:


> Speed I'm not the only one that thinks this is a BS thread. The bashing started well before came onto this thread. Without any science in the world we would still be thinking the world is flat. To many generations of people have lived and hunted in that area to have never found any sort of blood, hair, or one that has died:16suspect. Are you telling me that Manbeasts live for well over 200 years and never die:SHOCKED:? Time to wake up and stop dreaming. Based off how many postings where questioning it and bashing on the original manbeast thread I'm surprised he didn't post this one in a bigfoot searching site.
> 
> The first post said he didn't see what the thing was. That leaves the options wide open for animals that are native and have been proven dead and alive like posted before bear.
> 
> Bring me a Manbeast skull and I'll vary happily stop!


It is no BS! The Enigma called me from the woods right after the encounter and he was very shaken. It is the second time this vocalization was heard in the same area. I have hunted his property for 6 years but haven't seen\heard anything except a deep grunt one evening. 

As far as no evidence being found, consider this. Bobcats are pretty common in many states, in fact, they are very common in the southeast, where I grew up hunting. I have seen a few and heard a lot. BUT.........I have NOT ONCE ever found a carcass of one in the woods........EVER! In fact, I think I have only seen maybe a couple dead road kill ones............and they are a fairly common animal. They are pretty reclusive by nature.

I (and Enigma too, I think) are not trying to prove the existence of a manbeast, but rather just want to know what he had an encounter with.

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## DFJISH




----------



## topgun47

Sasquatch Lives said:


> It is no BS! The Enigma called me from the woods right after the encounter and he was very shaken. It is the second time this vocalization was heard in the same area. I have hunted his property for 6 years but haven't seen\heard anything except a deep grunt one evening.
> 
> As far as no evidence being found, consider this. Bobcats are pretty common in many states, in fact, they are very common in the southeast, where I grew up hunting. I have seen a few and heard a lot. BUT.........I have NOT ONCE ever found a carcass of one in the woods........EVER! In fact, I think I have only seen maybe a couple dead road kill ones............and they are a fairly common animal. They are pretty reclusive by nature.
> 
> I (and Enigma too, I think) are not trying to prove the existence of a manbeast, but rather just want to know what he had an encounter with.
> 
> ROLL TIDE!


You know, this is quite true. I hunt two areas that are infested with bobcats. Their dens are plentiful, and yet in all the years of hunting those areas, I've only seen two. One was in a leg-hold trap, and the other walked up to me as I was sitting on a fallen log in some high weeds resting, and the wind was probably favorable. I have never seen any carcasses or even evidence of animals they killed for food. Lots of activity signs around their dens though.

Once we find where the bigfoots dens are, we'll have all the evidence we need to change a lot of negative attitudes.


----------



## Enigma

Ok look at those dog or wolf animals in texas with no hair that just started poping up the past few years. One was found dead they dont know what those are. So there are animals out there were still discovering.


----------



## Copper15

topgun47 said:


> Once we find where the bigfoots dens are, we'll have all the evidence we need to change a lot of negative attitudes.


I'm a man of my words. If one is proven with science than I'll publicly apologize. Bigfoots are shadows at best. All bigfoot chasers are always a step behind them no matter how hard they try.

I find it vary funny after all the episodes of the Finding Bigfoot show, the most qualified scientific person they could talk into joining their group is a salmon spawn specialist. No ape experience. :cwm27:


----------



## Big Skip

2508speed said:


> Then why do you doubt the existence of the ManBeast? You came to this thread. We all respect and commend your voluntary contributions, but if you want to contribute to this thread, I believe you owe an apology to the OP. Admit it! If you did not have a slight belief of a ManBeast! You would not be here.


I don't believe in it at all...I view this thread for pure entertainment. Bunch of grown men talking about mythical creatures chasing them through the woods...it's hilarious

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15

Enigma said:


> Ok look at those dog or wolf animals in texas with no hair that just started poping up the past few years. One was found dead they dont know what those are. So there are animals out there were still discovering.


You've never seen a coyote with mang (I'm sure I spelled it wrong)? Post this in the Predator section. Let's see what you get for responses.

Everyone knows that Bigfoots keep Chupacabras as their version of pet dogs. That's why they are so smart and elusive also.:idea:


----------



## DFJISH

Comparing secretive mammals that HAVE been seen, found, researched, studied, documented, identified, photographed, and even hunted with a mythical primate whose very existence has NEVER been verified is a great example of twisted logic. These foolish threads always pile up a lot of replies, most of which are fully justified criticism. And every single one of them fades out the same way. No creature, no proof, no legitmate evidence, NO NOTHING....except hollow predictions of what MIGHT BE out there or WILL be found.


----------



## boomer_x7

Enigma said:


> Ok look at those dog or wolf animals in texas with no hair that just started poping up the past few years. One was found dead they dont know what those are. So there are animals out there were still discovering.


 
This is actually a great example!!! I watched a documentary on these. One was confirmed a coyote with severe mange, another while not confirmed as any "known specie" was confirmed to have coyote DNA. But the most important part was, they have been found. As you put it " just started poping up the past few years", ( I put it around 10-15 years), and yet they have been found and even killed in just a few years. Bigfoot hunters have been claiming bigfoots existence for how many years now? hundred+ years...Yet there is still no hard or even remotely "firm" evidence of its existence..... The only thing i have ever seen/heard/read that made me even think a "bigfoot" ever existed is the russian Dyatlov Pass incident. And still there is no hard evidence.


----------



## Magnet

Not sure about the "man beast" thing. It is just as likely that it was a carnivorous unicorn that left the scat and made the noise. Besides, a bipedal man beast wouldn't crap in the middle of a field, it would crap in the woods to minimize the embarrassment of getting caught with it's pants down.:lol:


----------



## Enigma

How this then about 2-4 weeks ago it was on the local new on tv about yeti that a hair sample was found sent in to a lab,They said what ever it is it had some kind of extinct polor bear dna in it and the rest was unknown dna. that was on the local news .So now the search is on for yeti. We may have to change the name to polor beast


----------



## Copper15

triplelunger said:


> My hunters safety course had a whole day dedicated to the wily mansquatch... just sayin.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


At least its not dedicated to the Gladwin County Manbeast!:cwm27: You must have a vary long coarse because you would likely include Evil Leprechauns, Aliens, Carnivorous Unicorns,... dedicated days:xzicon_sm.


----------



## U of M Fan

Maybe it was just a bear with a speech impediment that pinched a loaf in your field????


----------



## topgun47

Copper15 said:


> At least its not dedicated to the Gladwin County Manbeast!:cwm27: You must have a vary long coarse because you would likely include Evil Leprechauns, Aliens, *Carnivorous Unicorns*,... dedicated days:xzicon_sm.


Everyone knows unicorns only eat daffalillies and other perennials, they are NOT carnivorous.

That's why you'll always see them grazing in meadows.


----------



## Copper15

topgun47 said:


> Everyone knows unicorns only eat daffalillies and other perennials, they are NOT carnivorous.
> 
> That's why you'll always see them grazing in meadows.


Everyone knows there are multiple species of unicorns. The animals the carnivorous ones eat are on the ground lying dead in the perennials. Easy to miss. Its easier for them to run/air attack animals in open areas like meddows.

I wonder why a guy would admit to taking a unicorn of any species for a ride. I use my giant fire breathing dragons for all of my traveling:evilsmile.


----------



## boomer_x7

2508speed said:


> I'm from The Dead Stream Swamp.


So how many big feet have you seen in the dead stream swamp?


----------



## 2508speed

boomer_x7 said:


> So how many big feet have you seen in the dead stream swamp?


None. The wolves and cougars keep them to the south.


----------



## boomer_x7

2508speed said:


> None. The wolves and cougars keep them to the south.


 
At least cougars and wolves are believable.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

OK, here's the deal. The picture was not what I was expecting to see. After showing the pic to the property owner (Enigma), he has decided to keep it to himself for the time being. I understand he is going to show it to some of his neighbors though to see what they think. Supposedly one of them is very interested!?!?!?! Maybe he has experienced something too? Cams are still out and got some nice buck pics too.


----------



## wintrrun

Sasquatch Lives said:


> OK, here's the deal. The picture was not what I was expecting to see. After showing the pic to the property owner (Enigma), he has decided to keep it to himself for the time being. I understand he is going to show it to some of his neighbors though to see what they think. Supposedly one of them is very interested!?!?!?! Maybe he has experienced something too? Cams are still out and got some nice buck pics too.



Boy you and enigma sure know how to string a group of guys up.:evil:


----------



## Waif

Laughing so hard the dogs are barking. 
Did see a ginormous blackbear? in the deadstream swamp years back, belly almost dragged it was so fat.(on four legs not two l.o.l.) No force field for sure though.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Sasquatch Lives said:


> OK, here's the deal. The picture was not what I was expecting to see. After showing the pic to the property owner (Enigma), he has decided to keep it to himself for the time being. I understand he is going to show it to some of his neighbors though to see what they think. Supposedly one of them is very interested!?!?!?! Maybe he has experienced something too? Cams are still out and got some nice buck pics too.


Awe man!! I was really excited to see it. I was pulling for some good evidence to silence the comments! Lol.

I have seen some weird **** in the woods. Not along squatch lines but paranormal. Only once but I think about it everytime I'm out. Actually kind of calming honestly. Don't get me wrong it got me worked up but only after for about an hour. Now I think it's kind of neat. Not really sure I'd want another encounter though. LET'S SEE THE PICS!!!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

wintrrun said:


> Boy you and enigma sure know how to string a group of guys up.:evil:


Over 8,500 views and counting! Ha Ha Steve should give Enigma a commission.:yikes:


----------



## jiggin is livin

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Over 8,500 views and counting! Ha Ha Steve should give Enigma a commission.:yikes:


Lmao no kidding!!


----------



## Waz_51

Well this is more disappointing than being a 7 year old kid asking for an Xbox on Christmas and getting socks, LMAO


----------



## Enigma

Well rather than put them on here and catch heck and crap and have the non beleave's say there not real:rant:. Im send them to the finding bigfoot team. And tell them these photo's were taken a 1/2 mile from where they were and was looking the last time they were in gladwin.And Im sending them to one other place I'll see what they say first.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

I have property in Gladwin co too, where about are you at Enigma from me , i'm just west of klender rd...

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Enigma

between M18-M30 and M61- us 10


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

Ok your way west of me i'm off Cody Estey just over the Bay/Gladwin line...

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## triplelunger

No worries. I found it!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15

Enigma said:


> Well rather than put them on here and catch heck and crap and have the non beleave's say there not real:rant:. Im send them to the finding bigfoot team. And tell them these photo's were taken a 1/2 mile from where they were and was looking the last time they were in gladwin.And Im sending them to one other place I'll see what they say first.


You might as well post the photos. Your catching about as much crap for not posting them. You already know what non believers are going to say and think. I'm sure the believers want to see also.

Might as well at least try for the records of most views and posts.


----------



## Silent Joe

Somebody here suggested they may have captured something on a GoPro but was reluctant or hesitant to post it .... I think, most would be surprised to know that some of those "Manbeast," the term used here may all look the same of the Patterson film demonstrated. Some do freakishly appear to be very human like in appearance except with lots of hair (not fur). 

A recent July (this year) photo captured in lower Michigan can be seen at "Monroe Talks, 1965 Bigfoot Still Lurking," of one those things spotted in a tree, peeking at the viewer from maybe 15 feet up in a tree .... 

The viewer also captured a single 17 inch human like foot print near the sighting. I will tell you a foot print that large probably supports a being or thing or Manbeast as you say, of about 8-8 1/2 feet tall.


----------



## ratherboutside

I cant believe this thread is still going. I haven't read all the post but has anyone mentioned that sasquatch rides a unicorn and commands a leprechaun army? 

Hollywood, 1987. Jon Lithgow and his family run over a squatch and take him home only to discover he isn't dead. They can him Harry and he changes their views on hunting. The MSM wouldn't report this.

We all know Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones cover these things up just like the did when private Gomer Pile turned into a giant bug and stole a galaxy that fits on a key chain.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## topgun47

ratherboutside said:


> I cant believe this thread is still going. I haven't read all the post but has anyone mentioned that sasquatch rides a unicorn and commands a leprechaun army?
> 
> Hollywood, 1987. Jon Lithgow and his family run over a squatch and take him home only to discover he isn't dead. They can him Harry and he changes their views on hunting. The MSM wouldn't report this.
> 
> We all know Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones cover these things up just like the did when private Gomer Pile turned into a giant bug and stole a galaxy that fits on a key chain.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


All this is old news.


----------



## tmanmi

I haven't read it but it could be an interesting read.

http://www.nabigfootsearch.com/missing_411.html


----------



## Copper15

No one has clarified a question I posted before. Why is this thread in the game hunting section of this website? Do those of you that say such things exist intent to shoot one? Otherwise this should be moved to the non-game species section. I'd hate for someone to illegally shoot one or someone!


----------



## 2508speed

Copper15 said:


> No one has clarified a question I posted before. Why is this thread in the game hunting section of this website? Do those of you that say such things exist intent to shoot one? Otherwise this should be moved to the non-game species section. I'd hate for someone to illegally shoot one or someone!


Same reason Cougars are talked about in the hunting forum. There is no season on cougars in Michigan, yet someone shot one last fall. Let's hope in your hunting classes you teach the students to identify the game before they pull the trigger. We may need legislation to make killing The Man Beast a crime.


----------



## Copper15

2508speed said:


> Same reason Cougars are talked about in the hunting forum. There is no season on cougars in Michigan, yet someone shot one last fall. Let's hope in your hunting classes you teach the students to identify the game before they pull the trigger. We may need legislation to make killing The Man Beast a crime.


Just because cougars are talked about in the hunting section doesn't make it right. Yes we teach our students in depth about the importance of identifying what something is well before they take aim at something! We teach them not to even point a gun or bow at something until they know without any question what it is and if it is legal to take! (People use gun scopes to identify animals:rant:. Lets all agree that human and mechanical problems happen and could go horribly wrong.) Not everyone takes the class I teach. If you believe that we need legislation for making this species non -game, then why is it ok to leave it in the game hunting section of this site:16suspect. Sounds like a double standerd:cwm27:.


----------



## 2508speed

Copper15 said:


> Just because cougars are talked about in the hunting section doesn't make it right. Yes we teach our students in depth about the importance of identifying what something is well before they take aim at something! We teach them not to even point a gun or bow at something until they know without any question what it is and if it is legal to take! (People use gun scopes to identify animals:rant:. Lets all agree that human and mechanical problems happen and could go horribly wrong.) Not everyone takes the class I teach. If you believe that we need legislation for making this species non -game, then why is it ok to leave it in the game hunting section of this site:16suspect. Sounds like a double standerd:cwm27:.


I did not say "We need Legislation". I said "We May Need Legislation". How is that a double standard?


----------



## Copper15

2508speed said:


> I did not say "We need Legislation". I said "We May Need Legislation". How is that a double standard?


Correct. Please notice I said "If you believe". Do you believe we need legislation for it? How is it not a double standard? It would be illegal to kill one but this site would appear to support killing them.:tdo12:


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

When is Eric Holder going to look into this?


----------



## 2508speed

Sasquatch Lives said:


> When is Eric Holder going to look into this?


Let's keep this civil. No reason to bring in your partisan politics. Eric Holder does not matter! Sasquatch is more important.


----------



## Blueface

Sasquatch Lives said:


> When is Eric Holder going to look into this?


I'm sure he already is. Lol.


----------



## Silent Joe

topgun47 said:


> All this is old news.


"All this is old news." I agree, but there are new visitors all the time so it restated for their benefit.


----------



## Silent Joe

2508speed said:


> I did not say "We need Legislation". I said "We May Need Legislation". How is that a double standard?


Michigan may or may not have a specific law but then, most of the trends begin out west and slowly float eastward. 


Skamania County Ordinance Number 69-01 

Be it hereby ordained by the Board of County Commissioners of Skamania County:
 Whereas, there is evidence to indicate the possible existence in Skamania County of a nocturnal primate mammal variously described as an ape-like creature or a sub-species of **** Sapiens; and Whereas, both legend and purported recent sightings and spoor support this possibility, and Whereas, this creature is generally and commonly known as a "Sasquatch", "Yeti", "Bigfoot", or "Giant Hairy ape", and has resulted in an influx of scientific investigators as well as casual hunters, many armed with lethal weapons, and Whereas, the absence of specific laws covering the taking of specimens encourages laxity in the use of firearms and other deadly devices and poses a clear and present threat to the safety and well-being of persons living or traveling within the boundaries of Skamania County as well as to the creatures themselves, Therefore be it resolved that any premeditated, wilful and wanton slaying of such creature shall be deemed a felony punishable by a fine not to exceed Ten Thousand Dollars ($10,000) and/or imprisonment in the county jail for a period not to exceed Five (5) years. Be it further resolved that the situation existing constitutes an emergency and as such this ordinance is effective immediately. Board of Commissioners of Skamania County



SPONSORED BY: Consent
 PROPOSED BY: Harris
 INTRODUCTION DATE: 6/9/92
 
 Resolution No. 92-043
 
 Declaring Whatcom County A Sasquatch Protection and Refuge Area
 
 WHEREAS, legend, purported recent findings and spoor suggest that Bigfoot may exist; and
 
 WHEREAS, if such a creature exists, it is inadequately protected and in danger of death and injury;
 
 NOW, THEREFORE, BE IT RESOLVED by the Whatcom County Council that, Whatcom County is herby declared a Sasquatch protection and refuge area, and all citizens are asked to recognize said status.
 
 BE IT FURTHER RESOLVED, this resolution shall be effective immediately. 

APPROVED this 9th day of June, 1991.
 
 (Signed)
 ATTEST:
 Ramona Reeves, Council Clerk
 
 (Signed)
 WHATCOM COUNTY COUNCIL
 WHATCOM COUNTY, WASHINGTON
 Daniel M. Warner, Chair


----------



## Silent Joe

The act of writing and legislating laws to protect something that a few here still doesn't exist, is an act of admitting their existence. In which case, a damaged economy is immediately thrown into chaos as huge tracts of land are immediately tagged as off limits in order to protect this species. 

Logging stops, prices of lumber needed for development stops, and the list go on and on with nearly facet of the economy being harmed in some way or fashion. Just saying ....


----------



## 2508speed

Silent Joe said:


> Michigan may or may not have a specific law but then, most of the trends begin out west and slowly float eastward.
> 
> 
> Skamania County Ordinance Number 69-01
> 
> Be it hereby ordained by the Board of County Commissioners of Skamania County:
> Whereas, there is evidence to indicate the possible existence in Skamania County of a nocturnal primate mammal variously described as an ape-like creature or a sub-species of **** Sapiens; and Whereas, both legend and purported recent sightings and spoor support this possibility, and Whereas, this creature is generally and commonly known as a "Sasquatch", "Yeti", "Bigfoot", or "Giant Hairy ape", and has resulted in an influx of scientific investigators as well as casual hunters, many armed with lethal weapons, and Whereas, the absence of specific laws covering the taking of specimens encourages laxity in the use of firearms and other deadly devices and poses a clear and present threat to the safety and well-being of persons living or traveling within the boundaries of Skamania County as well as to the creatures themselves, Therefore be it resolved that any premeditated, wilful and wanton slaying of such creature shall be deemed a felony punishable by a fine not to exceed Ten Thousand Dollars ($10,000) and/or imprisonment in the county jail for a period not to exceed Five (5) years. Be it further resolved that the situation existing constitutes an emergency and as such this ordinance is effective immediately. Board of Commissioners of Skamania County
> 
> 
> 
> SPONSORED BY: Consent
> PROPOSED BY: Harris
> INTRODUCTION DATE: 6/9/92
> 
> Resolution No. 92-043
> 
> Declaring Whatcom County A Sasquatch Protection and Refuge Area
> 
> WHEREAS, legend, purported recent findings and spoor suggest that Bigfoot may exist; and
> 
> WHEREAS, if such a creature exists, it is inadequately protected and in danger of death and injury;
> 
> NOW, THEREFORE, BE IT RESOLVED by the Whatcom County Council that, Whatcom County is herby declared a Sasquatch protection and refuge area, and all citizens are asked to recognize said status.
> 
> BE IT FURTHER RESOLVED, this resolution shall be effective immediately.
> 
> APPROVED this 9th day of June, 1991.
> 
> (Signed)
> ATTEST:
> Ramona Reeves, Council Clerk
> 
> (Signed)
> WHATCOM COUNTY COUNCIL
> WHATCOM COUNTY, WASHINGTON
> Daniel M. Warner, Chair


Good stuff Silent Joe! Good to see you back! People were concerned.


----------



## Silent Joe

Copper15 said:


> No one has clarified a question I posted before. Why is this thread in the game hunting section of this website? Do those of you that say such things exist intent to shoot one? Otherwise this should be moved to the non-game species section. I'd hate for someone to illegally shoot one or someone!


I don't recall anyone expressing a need to shoot anything. I say leave them alone and be vigilant in the woods.


----------



## Silent Joe

One posts stated "this is all old news," yea you're right so I thought I would demonstrate just how this stuff goes .... 

(1868-1869) Virginia
What really brought things to a fevered pitch was when a young man, returning from the War in very poor health, died after lingering on for several years. He was buried, at his own request, at the top of the mountain where he had often hunted. This was the same mountain considered to be the territory of the bigfoot. A day or two after the burial, his father took tools to erect a fence around his son&#8217;s grave. He found that the body of his son had been dug up and most of the flesh had been stripped to the bones. Several well-armed men gathered and combed the mountain for days. They could never find the monster. Some thought he lived in a cave that may have had a hidden entrance. The late Martha Jane Hart told me her grandfather, Jacob S. Carmack, was one of the men that went to hunt for the bigfoot. Not long after this a violent storm went through the area falling great trees. After that storm, the bigfoot was never seen again. Several years after that, hunters found a huge human like skeleton pinned under a chestnut tree that had been felled by that storm. Perhaps nature had done what man could not do. Source: &#8220;A Bigfoot sighted near Bristol began a reign of terror,&#8221;Bud Philillips, Bristol Herald Courier, May 8, 2004


----------



## Silent Joe

There is a report out there from Georgia ( I believe that is where it occurred) near a military base. A chopper crashed some years ago, and all personnel onboard were killed unfortunately. It was late at night when military personnel were dispatched to secure the scene even before law enforcement. The wreckage covered a pretty wide area of dense forest and swamp and was still burning and smoking when they arrived. Their orders were to set up a perimeter and safeguard the scene until daybreak for investigators. Since there were no survivors the remains were to stay in place until then. It was reported the soldiers manning the point guard heard strange pounding and sounds of metal being moved and went to investigate. They were shocked to discover three of these things (that some here still claim do not exist) actually going through the wreckage and one was pulling corpse out. Shots were fired and they fled back deep into the woods or swamp. End of story!


----------



## Silent Joe

There are many reports of hunters and property owners opening fire on these things out of fear. They move with extraordinary stealth and speed and can easily overtake even the best outdoorsmen and nobody would ever hear from you again. There are many cases of that to wit: See Missing 411. If you don't want to read the books, You Tube the interviews by the author. I think you will go away with a very different perspective of life, your family and the world as we thought it was. In the case of the home owners they did only when these things approached their homes pounded on the doors or were caught peeking in windows at their children late at night. In many other cases farmers do what they feel is necessary to protect their livestock. I am certain it goes more than we think it does .... Remember what the old Indian tribe said, there are intelligent masters of disguise and mimic and "cruel" pranksters. In response to abducting their women or eating their children the Indian warriors of old would hunt one down and dispatch it. The Sasquatch in turn would destroy 12 men for one of their kind that was harmed and so, it was said the Indians stopped responding to those incidents. Seeing is believing my friends, don't just say they don't exist because you have not seen them. Consider yourself lucky to hold onto the beliefs of your reality since childhood. When you do have an encounter it absolutely rock your paradigm of the world. You will experience fear and confusion because as you say, they don't exist and yet, you find yourself staring down something so strangely hideous that you will never ever forget. Your knees or legs become bubble gum and find it difficult to stand. You may or may not vomit or cry - many have. Their eyes have been reported to be red, pitch black, green, blue or yellow take your pick. But all agree they will pierce your soul as many will attest to and your first thought may be to run. Remember what you're taught about running from animals. They seem to understand and recognize firearms and you can expect either a fleeting avoidance or a mock charge much like a gorilla does or out and out demonstrations of personal challenges. Now go ahead believe it isn't so again ....


----------



## ratherboutside

topgun47 said:


> Why does this thread attract so many deniers?


Comedy. 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Magnet

There have been thousands of encounters this year alone. Unfortunately, the Men in Black are working around the clock to make sure they erase the memories of those encounters. Fact. Write it down.


----------



## 2508speed

topgun47 said:


> Why does this thread attract so many deniers?


I don't think they are deniers, theywouldn't be reading this thread if they did not have some kind of doubt that the "ManBeast didn't exist. I would call them "curious wanna beliebers".


----------



## shotgun658

2508speed said:


> I don't think they are deniers, theywouldn't be reading this thread if they did not have some kind of doubt that the "ManBeast didn't exist. I would call them "curious wanna beliebers".


I wouldn't go that far.:lol:


----------



## topgun47

Magnet said:


> There have been thousands of encounters this year alone. Unfortunately, the Men in Black are working around the clock to make sure they erase the memories of those encounters. Fact. Write it down.


I started to write it down, then totally forgot what I wanted to write. I think you're on to something here, but I forgot what it was.


----------



## Magnet

Magnet said:


> There have been thousands of encounters this year alone. Unfortunately, the Men in Black are working around the clock to make sure they erase the memories of those encounters. Fact. Write it down.


That's weird.... I don't remember writing that.


----------



## 2508speed

Magnet said:


> That's weird.... I don't remember writing that.


Now that is funny! lol


----------



## 2508speed

2508speed said:


> Now that is funny! lol


OOPS! Sorry Copper 15. Didn't mean to make light of a serious situation here. Maybe thread should be moved.


----------



## Copper15

Magnet said:


> There have been thousands of encounters this year alone. Unfortunately, the Men in Black are working around the clock to make sure they erase the memories of those encounters. Fact. Write it down.


Are you sure it wasn't aliens erasing the memories to cover up their selective breeding programs?:yikes::cwm27:


----------



## 2508speed

Copper15 said:


> Are you sure it wasn't aliens erasing the memories to cover up their selective breeding programs?:yikes::cwm27:


Who are "THEY?" Men in Black?


----------



## Copper15

http://jeromestueart.com/2010/06/02/the-song-of-sasquatch-up-at-joyland/

^It appears I'm the only one that can find "proof" of a Manbeast relieving itself at the edge of the field:yikes:. Your welcome!:corkysm55


----------



## Silent Joe

boomer_x7 said:


> Never did i say the evidence has had to come from your back yard for them to exist..... You could find evidence in many parts of the world in both wolf and cougar species but you wont in my back yard....
> 
> However you can NOT find hard evidence of a bigfoot anywhere!


Are we seeing and hearing things that aren't there now? I didn't see your name anywhere in that quote ....


----------



## Silent Joe

boomer_x7 said:


> Based on what? I can right book a mile long about unicorns.... doesnt mean jack....


I can't argue with that, but you should learn to spell first before you write a book .... Last I heard there were only 50 states, and denial wasnt one of them. Denial is a state of mind.


----------



## topgun47

Copper15 said:


> http://jeromestueart.com/2010/06/02/the-song-of-sasquatch-up-at-joyland/
> 
> ^It appears I'm the only one that can find "proof" of a* Manbeast relieving itself at the edge of the field*:yikes:. Your welcome!:corkysm55


I think most of us are aware of how all these so-called farm "ponds" came into existence, so finding proof is pretty simple.


----------



## wintrrun

Any updates??


----------



## topgun47

Silent Joe said:


> I can't argue with that, but you should learn to spell first before you write a book .... Last I heard there were only 50 states, and denial wasnt one of them. Denial is a state of mind.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Silent Joe

ratherboutside said:


> Yes the deeply scientific and factual world of sasquatch. Sorry for making light of such a serious subject. Also, Sherlock Holmes isn't a documentary just so you deep thinkers are aware.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Actually, a lot of the principles demonstrated in the old Sherlock Holmes as written by Sir AC Doyle, were basis or least copied and put into play in early forensics and Criminal Justice .... 

Other than that, there can be no serious dialogue on this site without both sides giving and receiving. 

Given the vast knowledge and experience a few here have on the topic, I would implore anyone with questions to ask them. For those truly interested in the topic my apologies .... I am signing off and I have no intention checking back in .... 

Thanks, 

Silent Joe


----------



## Silent Joe

ratherboutside said:


> Yes the deeply scientific and factual world of sasquatch. Sorry for making light of such a serious subject. Also, Sherlock Holmes isn't a documentary just so you deep thinkers are aware.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Actually, a lot of the principles demonstrated in the old Sherlock Holmes as written by Sir AC Doyle, were basis or least copied and put into play in early forensics and Criminal Justice .... 

Other than that, there can be no serious dialogue on this site without both sides giving and receiving. 

Given the vast knowledge and experience a few here have on the topic, I would implore anyone with questions to ask them. For those truly interested in the topic my apologies .... I am signing off and I have no intention checking back in .... 

Thanks, 

Silent Joe


----------



## topgun47

I'm afraid he might be serious folks since he said it twice. Unfortunately Silent Joe has gone silent.

I for one, am gonna miss him.

Say it ain't so Joe.


----------



## Silent Joe

Just to square what I just said: 

American policing was heavily influenced by the Great Britain from early on. For example: The very word &#8220;Sheriff&#8221; has its roots and origin in the old British word, &#8220;Shire Reeve,&#8221; meaning peace keeper for the King and his shire, (kingdom or land) or parish. In America we know the meaning Sheriff&#8217;s but few ever consider where the word came from. We not only understand counties around here in Michigan but on the eastern seaboard states they are borough&#8217;s or burghs and down south you will find parishes instead of counties &#8211; both names are from tied directly to old English meaning. So yes, if you know anything about the subject of Sherlock Holmes, it is truly a thinking person&#8217;s game. But let us not be led astray by the comment regarding television shows.


----------

